

Writing the Fastest Code, by Hand, for Fun (2005) - jdale27
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/11/28/technology/28super.html?_r=1&sq=Kazushige%20Goto&st=cse&scp=1&pagewanted=all

======
rpetrich
"Mr. Goto"

The name suits him well.

